# Got a 10 dollar cash tip with postmates



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Oh it felt good. A woman gave me a 10. I was surprised. I made 10 off the order and then a ten dollar tip. Ironically I did a lyft line ride earlier about the same distance and only made 8.35. But this lady only ordered a smoothie and gave me a 10 because she said I did so much, going through all the trouble.

So it makes me wonder why don't more passengers tip if someone will tip for a smoothie? I mean after all I'm only saving them 20 grand from a DUI, a license suspension, and their life. But customers will tip for a simple smoothie?

I also had a Burger King order. I saw the guy getting out some money like he was gonna pay. But for some reason I didn't receive a tip. I think it's because I just gave him his food while he was fiddling with his money. But it sure seemed like he was about to tip me.

There's another guy who ordered a pancake and I don't think he tipped me in the app although I walked up to his building. I personally would never have the nerve to order food without tipping. I mean you know that all your courier drivers are wanting a tip, so why bother?


----------



## UberVeeLB (Aug 9, 2016)

Awesome! I love doing food delivery. The tips are awesome. People are always so grateful when I show up with their food. Beats rideshare driving any day.


----------



## SailingWithThe Breeze (Feb 22, 2017)

Congrats on the nice tip!

It is interesting that people tend to tip more often for food delivery than people delivery. In my opinion, Uber is largely to blame since Uber acccounts for about 80% of rides given and in the beginning, they heavily promoted the idea of not tipping.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

SailingWithThe Breeze said:


> Congrats on the nice tip!
> 
> It is interesting that people tend to tip more often for food delivery than people delivery. In my opinion, Uber is largely to blame since Uber acccounts for about 80% of rides given and in the beginning, they heavily promoted the idea of not tipping.


Yea Uber didn't need to do that. It was unnecessary and Travis didn't need to tell people it's all included. Some nerve. I mean I liked getting the 10 dollar tip but I don't see passengers giving me a 10 dollar tip for a 10 dollar fare. To me, getting to your destination is just as important as getting food.

On a 2nd thought what's up with Travis telling UberEats customers to not tip? That's just weird....


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> Oh it felt good. A woman gave me a 10. I was surprised. I made 10 off the order and then a ten dollar tip. Ironically I did a lyft line ride earlier about the same distance and only made 8.35. But this lady only ordered a smoothie and gave me a 10 because she said I did so much, going through all the trouble.
> 
> So it makes me wonder why don't more passengers tip if someone will tip for a smoothie? I mean after all I'm only saving them 20 grand from a DUI, a license suspension, and their life. But customers will tip for a simple smoothie?
> 
> ...


Was wondering if DRider85. Was going to make a pointless thread complaint about tips


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

shiftydrake said:


> Was wondering if DRider85. Was going to make a pointless thread complaint about tips


Well my last 3 Lyft passengers have tipped me. Feel very appreciated. It's Uber that doesn't tip me. Colin Kapernick should have never said that it's all included.


----------

